# String und Integer zusammenfügen?



## magic_halli (2. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe 2 String-Variablen und 2 Int-Variablen (sind verschiedene Parameter und werden jeweils ausgelesen). 
Ich will mir diese 4 Variablen als quasi 1 ganzen String ausgeben lassen (soll mal ein eindeutiger Dateiname werden). Wie bringe ich die alle unter einen Hut - habe in meinem Buch zu diesem Thema (Typkonvertierung) nichts passendes gefunden???

mal mein bisheriger Versuch:

```
String dateiname = sachnr_value.GetStringValue() + menge_value.GetIntValue() + blechd_value.GetIntValue() + werkst_value.GetStringValue();
```

Also, wie bringe ich String und Int zusammen ???  ???:L 


Anmerkung/HInweis:
Diese Get-Funktionen ermitteln mir die entsprechenden Values(das klappt auch - es steht überall ein entsprechender Wert dahinter). Das sind Funktionen von J-Link. J-Link wiederrum ist eine eigene Klassen- u. Methodendefinition, um für das technische Zeichenprogramm PRO/Engineer, Java-Applikationen zu schreiben. Das nur mal am Rande.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2006)

```
String Dateiname = "" + int1 + int2 + str1 + str2
```
sollte funktionierten!


----------



## Gast (2. Aug 2006)

Hi,
hier kannst du dir Object anschauen, alles was von Object erbt (also jede Klasse) hat eine Methode .toString():
Für einen primitiven Datentypen wie int müsstest du eine Wrapperklasse bemühen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welchen Datentyp deine jeweiligen Elemente haben.
Zusammen bringen tut man sie ungefähr so:

```
int i = 283794;
Integer intValue1 = new Integer(10);
String s = "Blubb";
String dateiname = s + intValue.toString() + "_" + (new Integer(i)).toString();
```
Für die primitiven Datentypen gibt es immer schon eine Klasse (hier Integer), die als Wrapper dient und die Umwandlung in einen String beherrscht.
Natürlich weiß der Compiler, wie die Umwandlung in einen String funktioniert und seit Java 5.0 kommt ja auch noch autowrapping hinzu, der eigentlich saubere Weg (der auch unter jedem Java laufen sollte) ist aber der hier.


----------



## magic_halli (2. Aug 2006)

So, ich hab jetzt all Eure Antworten durchprobiert - klappt irgendwie alles nicht  ???:L 

Ich habe jetzt die letzte gepostete Variante am laufen.
Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung, die aber nicht von Java in dem Sinne her rührt, sondern eher von dem Pro/Engineer-Programm, was wohl irgendwie ein Problem zu haben scheint, in Zusammenhang mit Typkonvertierung im allgemeinen?!?!
Naja, da muss ich mir mal evtl. noch einen anderen weg überlegen   :roll: 

Danke.


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2006)

Ich hab meine Lösung auch mal versucht:

```
int i=2;
		int g=3;
		String s1 = "ww";
		String s2 = "eee";
		String fertig = ""+i+g+s1+s2;
		System.out.println(fertig);
```
und geht acuh ohne Warnung oder Fehler!


----------

